
2 Simple Ingredients That Will Boost your Morning Energy - chaostheory
http://www.dumblittleman.com/2008/04/2-simple-ingredients-that-will-boost.html
======
jrockway
I read the post, but I don't know what either of the simple ingredients are.
Sugar and caffeine does it for me, though ;)

------
simplegeek
I'm not sure how excercise _after_ the breakfast would help. I think one
should take excercise before the breakfast. But has anyone tried it?

~~~
LPTS
I think you should take food first. The idea being that no food + demand for
nutrients (exercise) tells your metabolism that resources are scarce. This
makes your metabolism burn protein from your body (muscles) instead of fat
from your body or proteins from your food, so if you are trying to gain energy
or lose weight, eating first will be better at kick starting your metabolism.

~~~
menloparkbum
There is no clear consensus. The few studies done suggest the opposite of what
you are saying - that the glycogen depleted state your body is in when you
wake up leads to burning fat before muscle. That said, most physiologists
suggest you should eat something before working out. THAT said, most
bodybuilders suggest doing "fasted AM cardio." I tend to go with the
bodybuilders' advice as they are the ones actually putting their ideas into
practice and figuring out what works and what doesn't.

------
graywh
I was expecting suggestions on what to EAT for breakfast.

~~~
jraines
Here's your alternate article, then:

1) Protein & Fruit (say an omelette & cup of blueberries)

2) Not sugary stuff, ie most cereal, white bread toast, anything that begs to
be slathered in Aunt Jemima.

I slept through a year of Trig because of Aunt Jemima.

~~~
kradic
_I slept through a year of Trig because of Aunt Jemima._

That's the best sentence I've seen on News.YC this year.

------
scott_s
Getting a full night's sleep makes a big difference, too. I find I actually
get out the door quicker when I get a full night's sleep.

------
craigbellot
The three set push-up routine alone will give you a great boost of energy.

------
binglo
Wait. So, getting 4 hours sleep, then showering and rushing out of the house
with a cup of coffee within 15 minutes of waking isn't optimal?

------
jrnewton
exercise is a great source of energy and i've found it also decreases
appetite. I didn't feel the benefits until after a few weeks of a regular
exercise schedule; during the initial ramp up the changes in energy and
appetite were inverted.

